# Obj C + TCP/IP



## Tom Kroening (Apr 2, 2001)

Hey guys, I've been looking for good docs on OSX + objective C TCP/IP programming. I've got the basic interface done for an IRC client and just need to impliment the network side. I'm assuming i'll need to brush up on threads... but what object is used for networking?!?! I'm guessing NSSocketPort ?? its undocumented in apple's reference and NSPort refers you to the "TCP Transport" example in /developer/examples/foundation/  which ISNT there (would have been very helpful). Its really odd that apple didn't include any network examples with the dev tools. As most of you can recall the Open Transport SKD was stuffed full of very helpful examples. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## strobe (Apr 4, 2001)

IIRC Omni wrote a tcp network library in ObjC


----------

